# Adrenal fatigue with hyper?



## lindsay0891 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a lot of "adrenal fatigue" symptoms and am slightly hyperthyroid... I also think I might have reactive hypoglycemia. Do they have anything to do with each other?


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi lindsay, 
I had Hyper symptoms when my Thyroid was going backwards and forwards, shaking hands, faintness, sweating, low blood sugar ect, dont know as i'm not a medical person but the pancreas may be involved, perhaps get a test to just make sure you dont have any insulin resistance ect. may be just your Thyroid acting up.
I cut all sugar/glucose out of my diet much as possible, including honey, ate small protein snacks frequently and that helped--and helped my adrenals as well. till my Thyroid settled eventually.
hope you feel better soon,


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Piggley,

You mention "pancreas". That was the word my gastro-intestinal specialist kept tossing around a couple of weeks ago after I was in the ER with excruciating abdominal pain and he mentioned (so quickly that I almost forgot about it) that my thyroid might be "playing into whatever is happening".

_Velly in-ta-rest-tink!!_ I had a CT scan last week looking at my pancreas and everything else abdominal and pelvic but I haven't gotten the results yet. I noticed on a lab report I got out of the ER that my glucose level was low but for some odd reason it was not noted as being low like a couple of other things that were outside normal ranges.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

I DClaire said:


> Piggley,
> 
> You mention "pancreas". That was the word my gastro-intestinal specialist kept tossing around a couple of weeks ago after I was in the ER with excruciating abdominal pain and he mentioned (so quickly that I almost forgot about it) that my thyroid might be "playing into whatever is happening".
> 
> _Velly in-ta-rest-tink!!_ I had a CT scan last week looking at my pancreas and everything else abdominal and pelvic but I haven't gotten the results yet. I noticed on a lab report I got out of the ER that my glucose level was low but for some odd reason it was not noted as being low like a couple of other things that were outside normal ranges.


Hi,I DeClare
yes, have you noticed how many people who have Thyroid/Adrenal issues also have diabetes, not all of them of course, but as there is Diabetes in my family I got suspicious when i started getting the symptoms of low blood sugar.. I hope you get good news with your results though, 
Have you had you Gall Bladder checked? when you say excrucating pain, if you have stones there and the bile duct goes into spasm then agony ensues,
I remember it well.. often people think they are having a heart attack when that happens the pain is just unbelievable!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My gall bladder has been ultrasound tested and was fine BUT the G-I specialist said I needed a better test and I'm sure it was included with the CT scan that I haven't heard back from yet.

My parents both had gall bladder disease and surgery and that really was my #1 suspicion but the US said no. The US technician told me gall bladder problems don't always show-up with US.

I associate gall bladder attacks with greasy or spicy foods (perhaps I'm wrong about that) but the first time I got so sick I had eaten a bowl of oatmeal the night before and the second time I'd drank a cup of chicken boullion for supper. I very, very seldom eat much supper. We eat breakfast late, lunch late and I've gotten out of the habit of eating supper other than really light things.


----------



## lindsay0891 (Jan 10, 2013)

piggley said:


> Hi lindsay,
> I had Hyper symptoms when my Thyroid was going backwards and forwards, shaking hands, faintness, sweating, low blood sugar ect, dont know as i'm not a medical person but the pancreas may be involved, perhaps get a test to just make sure you dont have any insulin resistance ect. may be just your Thyroid acting up.
> I cut all sugar/glucose out of my diet much as possible, including honey, ate small protein snacks frequently and that helped--and helped my adrenals as well. till my Thyroid settled eventually.
> hope you feel better soon,


Thank you. When I get my blood sugar tested it's always normal. But I will definitely try to eat less sugar and more protein. I don't eat much sugar as it is though.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

I DClaire said:


> My gall bladder has been ultrasound tested and was fine BUT the G-I specialist said I needed a better test and I'm sure it was included with the CT scan that I haven't heard back from yet.
> 
> My parents both had gall bladder disease and surgery and that really was my #1 suspicion but the US said no. The US technician told me gall bladder problems don't always show-up with US.
> 
> I associate gall bladder attacks with greasy or spicy foods (perhaps I'm wrong about that) but the first time I got so sick I had eaten a bowl of oatmeal the night before and the second time I'd drank a cup of chicken boullion for supper. I very, very seldom eat much supper. We eat breakfast late, lunch late and I've gotten out of the habit of eating supper other than really light things.


Hi, IDeClare My Gall bladder had to be removed when I was in my 20's but all i had was the pain, never any aversion to any foods at all- which of course decided my half witted GP the problem was all in my head,
Also the gall bladder didnt show up on the xrays because it was diseased and non funcioning and didnt fill- full of big stones though, last gall bladder attack was on the operating table-(then they believed me). You dont need to have aversion to fatty foods to have the problem-


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

lindsay0891 said:


> Thank you. When I get my blood sugar tested it's always normal. But I will definitely try to eat less sugar and more protein. I don't eat much sugar as it is though.


Hi lindsay, do you think you need a few more carbs to tide you through,
Sometimes people who are very very low carb can get a bit shaky, bit of high quality carb occasionally when you feel like that could maybe help while your Thyroid gets organised and you feel better,
All the best,


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, adrenal, thyroid, blood sugar is all related.
I'm starting to feel a bit Hyper as well, I start off pretty great then crash through out the day. I'm avoiding, sweets, caffiene (in moderation), and trying to make sure I exercise and not go too long without eating. Just google Adrenal fatigue and you will find a ton of info.


----------

